# bananas and raisins



## Dufresne11 (May 24, 2010)

Hi All,

Just trying to get a sense of what is better/preferred and why. I just bottled a terrific merlot I made from juice. Bulk aged it for a year and bottled last week. It is awesome except for being a little thin. 

I have read about how many of you add banana or raisins to your juice to give it some body. Can people tell me what you use, how you use it, and why?

I am picking up 12 gallons at M&M in Hartford tomorrow so I am interested in using one or both soon


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2010)

Dufresne11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just trying to get a sense of what is better/preferred and why. I just bottled a terrific merlot I made from juice. Bulk aged it for a year and bottled last week. It is awesome except for being a little thin.
> 
> ...



I make ALOT of wine from CA,Italy and Chile from juice. They (reds) seem to be thin yet have great flavor.
Adding raisins and banana (soup) will add body / mouthfeel. The raisins is like adding skins to a kit. I would also Oak the reds. I like 2 cups per 6 gal. I use 2+ #'s of raisins per 6 gal.


----------



## Dufresne11 (May 25, 2010)

When do you add them? Right away or after fermentation?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 25, 2010)

Tom and I just had this conversation as a p.m. though. Add the soup and raisins to your juice when you add your yeast.

Remove the raisins around 1.010 and remember to punch down daily or twice daily to mix in oxygen and to slow the oxidation on the raisins.


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Tom and I just had this conversation as a p.m. though. Add the soup and raisins to your juice when you add your yeast.
> 
> Remove the raisins around 1.010 and remember to punch down daily or twice daily to mix in oxygen and to slow the oxidation on the raisins.


OMG !
You read it! LOL 
Yep add to primary.


----------



## Lurker (May 25, 2010)

I read it too late


----------

